# Blindfold sovling help



## tfkscores (Apr 26, 2009)

I have never watched a video or attempted to try it but i would really like to learn. I can do it un blindfolded in 33 seconds as a best with f2l but a 50 second average. im repeating algebra 1 going into 9th grade if that helps....?


----------



## byu (Apr 26, 2009)

OK, If you click on my YouTube channel (to the left) you can watch my Old Pochmann tutorial.

It's quite easy, but you need a decent memory and some dedication.

EDIT:
You say you've never seen someone solve it blindfolded, here's me doing it in 1 minute 7 seconds
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVcRQYj3kBA&feature=channel_page

Here's the link to the introduction of my tutorial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKBwMw5MPYU&feature=channel_page


----------



## Gparker (Apr 26, 2009)

well since you said you never watched a video or anthing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM

thats badmephistos, its one of the best on youtube. also check out brians above. in my opinion thisvideo is the best on youtube. its not hard at all and doesnt take long to learn


----------



## JL58 (Apr 26, 2009)

I learned bld thanks to Brian's (byu) tutorial, not his video. It is the same, I just learn better through text than video. It's well written and very logical.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 26, 2009)

> in my opinion thisvideo is the best on youtube



YEA this is where i learned it, it includes easy memo system for beginners,


----------



## Gparker (Apr 26, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> > in my opinion thisvideo is the best on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> YEA this is where i learned it, it includes easy memo system for beginners,



yup, and the memo can become very fast too  i still use letters for edges and i think its fast


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 1, 2009)

Gparker said:


> HASH-CUBE said:
> 
> 
> > > in my opinion thisvideo is the best on youtube
> ...



i do the same with edges, i make pairs and images of these pairs, because i use M2, and it's fastest way for me


----------



## cmhardw (May 1, 2009)

I repeated algebra 1 in school. I also repeated 2nd semester calculus. Don't feel like that is something that matters in BLD cubing. There is hardly any math involved. Also, it may be frustrating at times when you are learning. Just trust me on this, when you get your first successful solve it is the most intense high and awesome feeling you can imagine. If you don't believe me watch this video. That pretty much sums up how anyone feels after getting their first solve.

http://tinyurl.com/dz7buo

Chris


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 8, 2009)

*cool video !*

that`s amazing 

Did you know that thery are special rubix cubes for blind people? instead of colors they have special marks on each little cube.

But i guess memorizing the position is very cool


----------

